# MV Powell



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am seeking a photo of MV"Powell" a whaling tanker operated by The Hector Whaling Company in the 1950s.Or any information regarding this ship.
Regards Geoff.


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Hello Geoff
Cannot help with a photo, but I have set out below particulars, history, and a couple of example voyages for the motor tanker POWELL, which might be of interest. The data are from Lloyd’s Register books 1951-60, Lloyd’s Shipping Index 1953, and 1957-59, and Marine News 1972.

Particulars
Official number 184305
Signal letters GKJL
11,708 tons gross, 6627 tons net, 16,060 tons deadweight
Length overall 547 ft, breadth 70 ft 4 in, draught 29 ft 9 in
Fitted with Rowan/Doxford diesels
Service speed 13.0 knots
Strengthened for navigation in ice

History
19.6.50 Launched by Lithgows Ltd, Port Glasgow (ship number 1046) for United Whalers Ltd, London (a subsidiary of and operated/managed by Bugge & Krogh-Hansen, Tønsberg, Norway), as POWELL
10.50 Delivered
1953 Registered owner changed to Hector Whaling Ltd (a subsidiary of and operated/managed by Bugge & Krogh-Hansen, Tønsberg, Norway)
1957 Sold to Oldenburg-Portugiesische Dampfschiff-Rhederei, Kusen, Heitmann & Co KG, Hamburg, Germany, and renamed MUNSTERLAND
1.59 Sold to Federal German Navy and renamed FRANKENLAND
12.77 Sold for breaking up
4.2.78 Arrived at Dalmuir for breaking up by WH Arnott, Young & Co Ltd

Example voyages
POWELL
2.12.53 sd Amsterdam for Aruba
5.4.57 sd Finnart for Punta Cardon
MUNSTERLAND
22.9.58 sd Bandar Mashur for Land’s End (for orders)
7.4.59 sd Hamburg for Bremerhaven for delivery to Federal German Navy

Regards
Roger


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Roger.Thanks for info regarding "Powell".I almost made my first to sea on her but joined a "Big Meat Boat"instead ""Sussex (NZS Co).
Regards and Thanks.
Geoff.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Not a great Photo. Will keep looking
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18371


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Ian.Thanks for photo of Powell,I now know what she looked like.Do you know John Mcculloch?He is also from Islay,I had the great pleasure of sailing with him on Melita and Makaria of the late lamented Moss Hutchison.
Regards Geoff.


----------



## john hughes (May 12, 2005)

I Sailed In The Powell In 53 I Also Had Seached For Photo,and 
Wondered What Became Of Her ,i Know We Had 54 Stops During
The Voyage May To November,i Also Remember The Chief Asking
Was I Returning Next Trip $$$$
John Hughes Ex Chief Elect
R566822


----------

